# Electrical the best trade?



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

All you need to know to be a plumber is that chit flows down hill.


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive heard insulators are top paid.


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

sparky402 said:


> Ive heard insulators are top paid.


Depends on the insulation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dash Dingo said:


> All you need to know to be a plumber is that chit flows down hill.


Hot on the left, cold on the right and SH*T does not flow down hill as I heard it


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1. Electrician
2. Cabinet Maker
3. ALL THOSE OTHER TRADES


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I think that a elevator mechanic would be the best trade. And to be more specific a elevator adjustor ( they are the guys that commission and start -up )the elevator after it is installed. One of the best controls guys I was ever around was a construction adjuster for Otis Elevator Co. A elevator mechanic is a electrician , millwright , computer PLC and VFD tech, hydraulic mechanic and a rigger and iron worker.

LC


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Obviously, electricians are the brightest and most valuable of all the trades. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Around here, sheet-rockers tend to be well-trained, highest-skilled, and classiest of all the trades.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I would not trade this trade for any other trade.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

bmailman20 said:


> Around here, sheet-rockers tend to be well-trained, highest-skilled, and classiest of all the trades.


My how the standards have dropped in NY. No doubt they all have new ghetto-blasters that are capable of breaking windows too!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> Ive heard insulators are top paid.


 insulators bury everything. Sheetrockers get the blame.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

There's only one insulator worth mentioning.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

My dads side of the family were all bricklayers. I always have respected that trade. I was always told by them to become an electrician. They said it was the cleanest and easiest job on the site, plus the electricians are the smartest people on site. After becoming an electrician I learned they were dead wrong on the first two. Lol.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

NotAPlumber said:


> Do you guys think Electrical is the top trade?
> 
> Respected? Well paid? Good work?
> 
> Often I hear Plumbers are the top, but I don't believe so. Plumbing is heavy and poopy job


 
Well paid..........:thumbsup:
Good work........:thumbsup:

Respected...............not a f*#k!n chance:laughing:


I still can't imagine doing anything else...........I love this trade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bmailman20 said:


> Around here, sheet-rockers tend to be well-trained, highest-skilled, and classiest of all the trades.


One step above a laborer


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It sucks now , was a great trade in the 60's thru the 90's. The more corporate, China and the insurance cabal want to run it, the more it's gonna suck.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Drywalling is the most technical, followed closely by insulators, then painters.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Ever seen a old or a fat drywaller.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

NotAPlumber said:


> Do you guys think Electrical is the top trade?
> 
> Respected? Well paid? Good work?
> 
> Often I hear Plumbers are the top, but I don't believe so. Plumbing is heavy and poopy job



Respected ----this is funny

Well paid ----this is funnier

Good Work ---- this is true. Plus, your jock size might go up :thumbsup:


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

I think electrical is definitely one of the more sought after trades. As far as pay and respect, that's a loaded question. In general you stand to make good money and it's a well respected trade, IMO. However, that's a huge blanket statement. You could work for a shop 40 hours a week that more then covers your bills and treats you good, or you could go down the street winding up working 80 hour weeks making half that and getting treated worse than dirt. I think it's a good trade to be in, but ultimately the 'success' is up to the individual


----------



## Doobster08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Duh!


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> My dads side of the family were all bricklayers. I always have respected that trade. I was always told by them to become an electrician. They said it was the cleanest and easiest job on the site, plus the electricians are the smartest people on site. After becoming an electrician I learned they were dead wrong on the first two. Lol.


I was a plumber for a few years before I switched to electrical and I can tell you that electrical is way easier. Commercial plumbing is heavy work all day hanging 4" cast iron pipe by yourself is brutal. And wrenching 3" black iron could pop your rectum. I will stick to junction boxes and pulling bx.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dronai said:


> Drywalling is the most technical, followed closely by insulators, then painters.


Is that a list of who drinks the most Knob Creek?

A painter once told me he drank Champipple = Champale Malt Liquor and Ripple


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

brian john said:


> Is that a list of who drinks the most Corona?


 fify


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NotAPlumber said:


> Do you guys think Electrical is the top trade?
> 
> Respected? Well paid? Good work?
> 
> Often I hear Plumbers are the top, but I don't believe so. Plumbing is heavy and poopy job


Welcome to the forum...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NotAPlumber said:


> Do you guys think Electrical is the top trade?
> 
> Respected? Well paid? Good work?
> 
> Often I hear Plumbers are the top, but I don't believe so. Plumbing is heavy and poopy job


Plumbers and they seem to respect each other, as well.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Dash Dingo said:


> All you need to know to be a plumber is that chit flows down hill.


You forgot...

Payday is on Friday,

Don't bite your nails!


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You forgot...
> 
> Payday is on Friday,
> 
> Don't bite your nails!


Oh and every a- hole is a potential customer


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Almost forgot instrument fitter. A good instrument fitter is a artist. I have been on jobs and have seen multiple runs 6,8,10 tubes and they so close together that you can't see light through them.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

NotAPlumber said:


> I was a plumber for a few years before I switched to electrical and I can tell you that electrical is way easier. Commercial plumbing is heavy work all day hanging 4" cast iron pipe by yourself is brutal. And wrenching 3" black iron could pop your rectum. I will stick to junction boxes and pulling bx.



Steam fitters and plumbers do have a lot of heavy work. However, throw that bx in the service van where it belongs and start running 5-6" rigid or digging a 3' by 12' long ditch by yourself in a gas plant where they won't allow machinery. Try wrestling large wire into place in a transfer switch or j box to terminate in a spot that's way to small to work in. Sounds like you are only seeing strip mall remodels.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Plumbers and they seem to respect each other, as well.


Electricians are like little bitches , just post some pics of your work here and you'll find a line of ripping it apart with code excerpts and other ways like critics over a hairdue. I have no respect for most fellow electricians, Going to the dentist would be more enjoyable that going drinking with many others that regularly post here.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Electricians are like little bitches , just post some pics of your work here and you'll find a line of ripping it apart with code excerpts and other ways like critics over a hairdue. I have no respect for most fellow electricians, Going to the dentist would be more enjoyable that going drinking with many others that regularly post here.:laughing:


There are very few (maybe 1) here I would not break bread with. There are many I would take pleasure in meeting.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

the electric motor rewinding trade is kind of interesting, I worked that trade for a while.
Hvac, refrigeration is also interesting I work some factories with that stuff


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Lep said:


> the electric motor rewinding trade is kind of interesting, I worked that trade for a while.
> Hvac, refrigeration is also interesting I work some factories with that stuff


I would have like to work in a rewind shop.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

brian john said:


> I would have like to work in a rewind shop.


many times you would find dead mice, rats, frogs, snakes inside of the motors.
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Lep said:


> many times you would find dead mice, rats, frogs, snakes inside of the motors.
> :laughing::laughing:


Free snackies, it gets better and better.


----------



## NotAPlumber (Dec 9, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> Steam fitters and plumbers do have a lot of heavy work. However, throw that bx in the service van where it belongs and start running 5-6" rigid or digging a 3' by 12' long ditch by yourself in a gas plant where they won't allow machinery. Try wrestling large wire into place in a transfer switch or j box to terminate in a spot that's way to small to work in. Sounds like you are only seeing strip mall remodels.


Yes there's some heavy work. Plumbers dig holes too, thats where a lot of pipes are. :laughing:


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Dash Dingo said:


> All you need to know to be a plumber is that chit flows down hill.


And to never eat the last bite of your sandwich.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Obviously, electricians are the brightest and most valuable of all the trades. :thumbsup:


My neighbor across the street is a plumber, and he reminds me that it doesn't matter whether the lights are on if you're knee-deep in ****.


He makes a valid point.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I think that a elevator mechanic would be the best trade. And to be more specific a elevator adjustor ( they are the guys that commission and start -up )the elevator after it is installed. One of the best controls guys I was ever around was a construction adjuster for Otis Elevator Co. A elevator mechanic is a electrician , millwright , computer PLC and VFD tech, hydraulic mechanic and a rigger and iron worker. LC


 

The Elevator Boys look for Electricians to Start in the Field .
Commercial and Industrial electricians have the skills to be Elevator Men

There Hours are never ending . Pay is Great .

I only bring power to the Elevator Closets ...Cab lights and Pit Recpts. & Lights.




Pete


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think electrical is the top trade. That's why I chose it.

Respected? Well paid? Good work?  :laughing: :jester: :no:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

brian john said:


> Is that a list of who drinks the most Knob Creek?
> 
> A painter once told me he drank Champipple = Champale Malt Liquor and Ripple


An old Sanford gag. When I first heard it, I laughed so hard, I got tears in my eyes. :laughing: 
Fred G. Sanford. That's SANFORD period.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

NotAPlumber said:


> Yes there's some heavy work. Plumbers dig holes too, thats where a lot of pipes are. :laughing:


Yup. There's also a lot of flex and turd chasing in plumbing. Doesn't sound heavy to me.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

brian john said:


> I would have like to work in a rewind shop.


 I worked at Louis Allis Company in Milwaukee for over thirty years.
It was simular to a rewind shop, but the stator cores were new.
You had to have a lot of seniority to keep that job. I worked several jobs there, finally landing a Maintenance Electrician apprenticeship. That's the job, I really wanted.
BTW, a motor rewinder has to know a lot more than just a stator winder. Connections, coils per group, turns per coil, span, ETC.
An interesting business, to be sure. :thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it's kind of like that old joke about which body part is the "boss" of the body, the one where the Anus wins in the end because he clamps up and everyone else in the discussion becomes irrelevant.

Electricians have to be smarter than plumbers, there is a lot more to making it all work and keeping it all safe. But if you have a failure of your electrical system, and it doesn't cause a fire, you can live with that. Less comfortably, but survivable.

When your toilet backs up, life becomes immediately unbearable. That's why Plumbers can command more money for the work they do, even though it requires less intelligence.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

brian john said:


> There are very few (_maybe 1_) here I would not break bread with. There are many I would take pleasure in meeting.


Do tell Brian......who is that one???:laughing::laughing:


I can think of a few more than that.........but then again.......I'm an a$$hole.


----------



## Mugs (Jan 29, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Ever seen a old or a fat drywaller.


Yep. And yep. Likely an anomaly, though.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Electricians are like little bitches , just post some pics of your work here and you'll find a line of ripping it apart with code excerpts and other ways like critics over a hairdue. I have no respect for most fellow electricians, Going to the dentist would be more enjoyable that going drinking with many others that regularly post here.:laughing:


Isnt' this post a violation of 110.12?


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

To Be Honest,

I love my job....

However I have sometimes thought that if I had to do it all over again I would be an HVAC tech.... their stuff breaks all the time...

But... there you have it.... hind sight and foresight aside, I love being an electrician. And sometimes I like to hang out with them too... mr. shockdoc. Be good to your brothers.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> My dads side of the family were all bricklayers. I always have respected that trade. I was always told by them to become an electrician. They said it was the cleanest and easiest job on the site, plus the electricians are the smartest people on site. After becoming an electrician I learned they were dead wrong on the first two. Lol.


Bricklayer meeds to know, stack 1 on top of 2....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Electricians are like little bitches , just post some pics of your work here and you'll find a line of ripping it apart with code excerpts and other ways like critics over a hairdue. I have no respect for most fellow electricians, Going to the dentist would be more enjoyable that going drinking with many others that regularly post here.:laughing:


Watch it fella...next thing you know you will be playing a Beatle's song and bitchin about fuses again.:thumbup:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

What i love is how much diff stuff ive done in 20 yrs.... Bank alarms, strip malls, new homes, multi family, data, fiber, power plants, schools, gas bottling/ process... Plc/ automation... And now im in the shi+.... Wastewater maint!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> What i love is how much diff stuff ive done in 20 yrs.... Bank alarms, strip malls, new homes, multi family, data, fiber, power plants, schools, gas bottling/ process... Plc/ automation... And now im in the shi+.... Wastewater maint!


I have done all that and more. I have enjoyed being an electrician but the bottom line is that you don't hear a great deal of doctors, plumbers, UPS drivers, even Whores constantly belittling those of their trade as electricians do...especially the whores.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I have done all that and more. I have enjoyed being an electrician but the bottom line is that you don't hear a great deal of doctors, plumbers, UPS drivers, even Whores constantly belittling those of their trade as electricians do...especially the whores.


Agreed


----------



## scott1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I simply LOVE this trade


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CraigV said:


> My neighbor across the street is a plumber, and he reminds me that it doesn't matter whether the lights are on if you're knee-deep in ****....


 Folks can always run extension cords, but nobody wants to go poop in the bushes.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Been in the trade since february and I really do enjoy it. However not too much of a fan of the company and some of the people I work with. Especially when I get yelled at  other than that I'm glad I'm doing this.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

undeadwiring said:


> Been in the trade since february and I really do enjoy it. However not too much of a fan of the company and some of the people I work with. Especially when I get yelled at  other than that I'm glad I'm doing this.


Getting yelled at is a part of the trade when you start out.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

owl said:


> Getting yelled at is a part of the trade when you start out.


Yeah I know thats why I don't take things to heart


----------



## tylerb (Nov 10, 2013)

brian john said:


> 1. Electrician
> 2. Cabinet Maker
> 3. ALL THOSE OTHER TRADES


I was a cabinet maker with my dad, who's been doing it for 30 years, for 2 1/2 years, then got laid off because it came down to me and the shop owners drug addict son, who did the same job as me for twice the pay and half the output.

Now I've been an apprentice for a little over a month, with 4 years of low-voltage/cctv experience through an indian casino censored, and couldn't be happier with this.:thumbup:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I worked at Louis Allis Company in Milwaukee for over thirty years.
> It was simular to a rewind shop, but the stator cores were new.
> You had to have a lot of seniority to keep that job. I worked several jobs there, finally landing a Maintenance Electrician apprenticeship. That's the job, I really wanted.
> BTW, a motor rewinder has to know a lot more than just a stator winder. Connections, coils per group, turns per coil, span, ETC.
> An interesting business, to be sure. :thumbup:


 I just worked on a Sabre two weeks ago.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

brian john said:


> I would have like to work in a rewind shop.


The shop I work for has a motor shop as well. Those guys make **** money. The motor winder here (who has worked there for 10 years btw) makes 17 bucks an hour. Whoop-de-doo.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The absolute worst job for me was when I worked for the department of highways on a state wide survey party. Did not like what I did , did not understand what I was doing and did not like the people I was doing it with. I truly heated to see the sun come up.


----------



## Sparky305 (Feb 7, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> The shop I work for has a motor shop as well. Those guys make **** money. The motor winder here (who has worked there for 10 years btw) makes 17 bucks an hour. Whoop-de-doo.


I think the knowledge you'd learn in that part of the trade would pay off in the end. It's not something I'd like to do forever, but I too wouldn't mind working in a shop winding motors for a bit.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

bmailman20 said:


> Around here, sheet-rockers tend to be well-trained, highest-skilled, and classiest of all the trades.


What planet is that?:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I think that a elevator mechanic would be the best trade.
> 
> LC


Wired up a new elevator once; the old machine running it still worked and looked like it was from the early 1920: big box of all these moving contactors and relays just snapping away and making a riot of noise. Neat stuff.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Here's my take on the electrical trades;

To see what it's really like, one need look no further than this site. In my experience (23 years electrical, 39 years construction in general), just about every kind of electrician you'll encounter in real live you'll also encounter here. 

There are a few really classy guys; they know their stuff, are more than willing to share their knowledge and they're some of the nicest people around. They're also fairly rare. 

There are TONS of complete jerks. Most of them don't know very much, but they manage to get by. Usually by hiding behind a wall of 'do it my way and just shut the sam-hill up'. These guys just LOVE to put others down; I guess it makes them feel like they're somebody when they know they're not all that bright.

There are guys who don't know all that much but want to learn. I really look up to these guys; wading through all the BS that gets thrown at them, dealing with the insecure know-it-all jerks, and they still manage to get ahead. If they can stay humble, these guys will eventually rise to the top. 

You'll find pretty much the same type of guys here as in just about every area of the electrical trades. And in about the same proportion as well.


----------



## Sparkin (Dec 15, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I think that a elevator mechanic would be the best trade. And to be more specific a elevator adjustor ( they are the guys that commission and start -up )the elevator after it is installed. One of the best controls guys I was ever around was a construction adjuster for Otis Elevator Co. A elevator mechanic is a electrician , millwright , computer PLC and VFD tech, hydraulic mechanic and a rigger and iron worker.
> 
> LC


ELES guys do make very good money. (Elevator/Escalator) I was thinking about maybe doubling up as an electrician / ELES guy. They make $44+ at the washington d.c. metro


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

micromind said:


> Here's my take on the electrical trades;
> 
> To see what it's really like, one need look no further than this site. In my experience (23 years electrical, 39 years construction in general), just about every kind of electrician you'll encounter in real live you'll also encounter here.
> 
> ...


This applies to absolutely every trade, profession, organization, and family, at least IME.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I think that a elevator mechanic would be the best trade. And to be more specific a elevator adjustor ( they are the guys that commission and start -up )the elevator after it is installed. One of the best controls guys I was ever around was a construction adjuster for Otis Elevator Co. A elevator mechanic is a electrician , millwright , computer PLC and VFD tech, hydraulic mechanic and a rigger and iron worker.
> 
> LC


Too dangerous, too dirty, everything is heavy and greasy. Yeah, they get paid maybe $5 an hour more than us but, they can keep it.

Everything a plumber does it either under a cabinet or underground. It you like that, start digging and contorting.
Insulators and pipe fitters get paid a little better but, not as much work as us.

We have the clean inside work and maybe a little digging and dust on new jobs but, the rest of our work is inside.
I'll keep it. :thumbsup:


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Life would be very tough without ALL OF THE TRADES. They (we) are all needed to make others comfortable, or to produce the goods that it takes to be comfortable. Imagine your house or place of work with no toilet or lights or drywall. 

I have had run-ins with most every other trade at one time or another, and I have had run-ins with my own people on occasion. Welcome to the human race.

I am thankful for what I do (and have done) and I am thankful of what I have been able to become because of what I do. Started out installing a bank of eighteen 4" GRC off of a twenty foot scaffold in a factory; currently managing the entire electrical department of a big steel mill. From smashing fingers to pointing fingers.

What's not to be thankful for?

Mark


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

al_smelter said:


> Life would be very tough without ALL OF THE TRADES. They (we) are all needed to make others comfortable, or to produce the goods that it takes to be comfortable. Imagine your house or place of work with no toilet or lights or drywall.
> 
> I have had run-ins with most every other trade at one time or another, and I have had run-ins with my own people on occasion. Welcome to the human race.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever hire that insurance guy to work in the mill ? I can't imagine that working out. Even an experienced commercial electrician in that environment has a lot to learn. A lot of his skills will crossover, but the processes and controls take time to learn.


----------



## ThatApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Electricians are consider to be the white color guys by other trades men


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Sparky305 said:


> I think the knowledge you'd learn in that part of the trade would pay off in the end. It's not something I'd like to do forever, but I too wouldn't mind working in a shop winding motors for a bit.


 Ayuh. We've got a rewind department. If I ever get a couple slow days, I've been making noises about getting my hands in there and trying some of it: Nothing sears theory into your brain better than applying it with your hands.

Besides which, being able to do on-site winding repairs on large equipment is an awesome skill.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

ThatApprentice said:


> Electricians are consider to be the white color guys by other trades men


That is either very racist or a very unfortunate typo.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> That is either very racist or a very unfortunate typo.


Yea i let that one go earlier


----------



## iconelectricalnz (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, I think electrical field is the best and most respected business.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

ThatApprentice said:


> Electricians are consider to be the white color guys by other trades men


 
Howzabout the fire alarm guys that complete the system after the electrical men run conduit and pull wire? That's white collar.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

In Order:
Electrcian

HVAC

Network

Phone guy


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Howzabout the fire alarm guys that complete the system after the electrical men run conduit and pull wire? That's white collar.


They show up with the parts and smarts and make half of what we make. I'm not impressed.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

dronai said:


> Did you ever hire that insurance guy to work in the mill ? I can't imagine that working out. Even an experienced commercial electrician in that environment has a lot to learn. A lot of his skills will crossover, but the processes and controls take time to learn.


I did not hire the insurance guy... and I sleep quite well at night knowing that I didn't get him hurt or killed. But I might check him out for a supplemental life policy


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I got this somewhere else .



My Life Ambition 
Is To Be An Electrician
If I'd Be Any Dumber
I'd Be A Plumber




Pete


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I have done all that and more. I have enjoyed being an electrician but the bottom line is that you don't hear a great deal of doctors, plumbers, UPS drivers, even Whores constantly belittling those of their trade as electricians do...especially the whores.


It partly has to do with the amount of quality work that we see. More often then not I see crappy work, hack work, nothing's labelled etc. Some have gone on about how the trade is a 'smart' trade - there's a lot of hacks and dumb people in our trade too.


----------



## mertabird (Nov 14, 2013)

Aegis said:


> It partly has to do with the amount of quality work that we see. More often then not I see crappy work, hack work, nothing's labelled etc. Some have gone on about how the trade is a 'smart' trade - there's a lot of hacks and dumb people in our trade too.


It's true that we see a lot of hack work out there... but the unfortunate thing really is that the market allows it, almost asks for it... people / general contractors / business owners are willing to sacrifice quality for quantity or to make a bottom line price. To get some types of work electrical contractors are forced to cut corners... or let another who will cut them do it. 

But we need to have ethics before profit. Safety should not be compromised. The cost can be too great to life and property. And those that only want the lights to come on but could care less about what's behind the wall plate or above the ceiling need to reconsider.


----------



## Staples1 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think so. Were the first on the job and the last to leave. And i think in general theres more variety in our work. An ironworker is mostly gonna be on large jobs were we can go to the smallest. Also, if somebody clogs there toilet they can usually figure it out were if a ho has an electrical problem they usually are to scared to try messing with it. How many calls have we had and all you needed to do was flip a breaker.


----------

